# Vulkanbike-Marathon in Daun



## atlas (18. Juli 2009)

Hallo

Wer fährt dieses Jahr obiges Rennen mit?



Gruß

Atlas


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (20. Juli 2009)

Wann ist es denn? 
Welche Streckenlängen gibt es denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atlas (20. Juli 2009)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Wann ist es denn?
> Welche Streckenlängen gibt es denn?



Hallo


Looou ma la:http://www.vulkanbike.de/extreme/mainframe.asp?lang=de&e1=168


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## popeye_mzg (21. Juli 2009)

Stolze Startgelder, wenn ich das mal so nebenbei bemerken darf .... 

_(Ach ja, die müssen Bart wohl eine Menge zahlen ... LOL)_


----------



## atlas (22. Juli 2009)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Stolze Startgelder, wenn ich das mal so nebenbei bemerken darf ....
> 
> _(Ach ja, die müssen Bart wohl eine Menge zahlen ... LOL)_



Hallo

Schön mal wieder was von dir zu lesen.Was macht die Genesung?
Mit dem Startgeld hast du zwar recht,aber meines Erachtens ist es das auch wert.
Hab mich auf alle Fälle schon angemeldet.

melde dich mal,wenn du Bock auf ne Runde hast!

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (22. Juli 2009)

Hey Leute
Ich versuche mich schon seid Eröffnung des threads an dem Rennen anzumelden, aber irgendwie werde ich immer wenn ich Infos benötige von einer Seite auf die nächste verlinkt

Dieses Nachtrennen mit dem 1,7Km Rundkurs wann ist das denn? 11.oder 12.? Und die Marathons wann sind die ?
Von den Startgeldern hab ich auch nirgends was gelesen. Alles sehr suspekt. ich bin glaub ich zu blöd

Ich komme immer von der seite MTb-Rheinland Cup auf die Seite von markus-Timing-Dingsbums und ´dann wieder auf German-A-Irgendwas...........

Bitte mal um Hilfe
Danke
VG
Marco


----------



## atlas (22. Juli 2009)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Hey Leute
> Ich versuche mich schon seid Eröffnung des threads an dem Rennen anzumelden, aber irgendwie werde ich immer wenn ich Infos benötige von einer Seite auf die nächste verlinkt
> 
> Dieses Nachtrennen mit dem 1,7Km Rundkurs wann ist das denn? 11.oder 12.? Und die Marathons wann sind die ?
> ...




Hallo Marco
Der Marathon ist am 12.09. und das Nachtrennen am 11.(ist in der Stadt und bei Nässe nicht ohne).
Um dich anzumelden gehst du auf Anmeldung und eröffnest in dem sich öffnenden Fenster bei Datasport ein Konto.Danach wist du durch die Anmeldung geführt und kanst somit fast nix falsch machen.
Bist du in Daun schon mal gefahren?Und welche Strecke schwebt dir denn vor?
Letztes Jahr wars zwar anfangs etwas naß aber trotzdem eine geile Veranstaltung.


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (22. Juli 2009)

@atlas
Danke für die Info. das mit dem Anmelden auf ner anderen Seite kenn ich vom Bank 1 saar Marathon in IGB. Aber ich dachte bevor ich mich anmelde möchte ich noch wissen was der Spaß kostet.
Ich wollte eigentlich die 65km Strecke fahren. Daun bin ich noch nicht gefahren. Hatte aber auch ursprünglich vor das Nachtrennen zu fahren, das hört sich so verlockend an. Aber dann am nächsten Morgen sich auf die 65km Strecke zu begeben ist glaube ich nicht so toll.

Ist das Stadtrennen an eine gewisse Rundenzahl oder ne Zeitangabe gebunden?

VG
Marco


----------



## popeye_mzg (22. Juli 2009)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> @atlas
> Danke für die Info. das mit dem Anmelden auf ner anderen Seite kenn ich vom Bank 1 saar Marathon in IGB. Aber ich dachte bevor ich mich anmelde möchte ich noch wissen was der Spaß kostet.
> Ich wollte eigentlich die 65km Strecke fahren. Daun bin ich noch nicht gefahren. Hatte aber auch ursprünglich vor das Nachtrennen zu fahren, das hört sich so verlockend an. Aber dann am nächsten Morgen sich auf die 65km Strecke zu begeben ist glaube ich nicht so toll.
> 
> ...



Leistungen und Preise hier lang:
http://www.vulkanbike.de/extreme/mainframe.asp?lang=de&e1=209

Strecken:
http://www.vulkanbike.de/extreme/mainframe.asp?lang=de&e1=168

Und die Bike-Night gehört zum:
- Wertungsrennen der Rennserie "Rheinland-MTB-Cup"
http://www.german-a-cup.de/generalausschreibung-rheinland-mtb-cup-2009

Jetzt alles unklar?


----------



## gemorje (22. Juli 2009)

Sollte mein Arm bis Ende August wieder zusammengewachsen sein, fahr ich in Daun denk ich mit...
Die Startgelder sind allerdings wirklich am Rande der Unverschämtheit!


----------



## atlas (22. Juli 2009)

gemorje schrieb:


> Sollte mein Arm bis Ende August wieder zusammengewachsen sein, fahr ich in Daun denk ich mit...
> Die Startgelder sind allerdings wirklich am Rande der Unverschämtheit!



Hallo

Hab gerade gelesen das dein Arm am Erbeskopf gelitten hat.Ich hab mich an der kurzen Steilabrutsch(abfahrt konnte mann es ja nicht mehr nennen) auch gemault als ich einem gestürztem Fahrer ausweichen wollte.Der Salto war Augenzeugen zu folge filmreif,nur hats mir eine Rippe gekostet.
Wo hats dich denn erwischt?

Gute Besserung noch.


Atlas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gemorje (23. Juli 2009)

Auf der Skiabfahrt; ne Bodenwelle hat mich ausgehebelt und plötzlich hat mich mein Hinterrad vertikal überholt....
Ende vom Lied: Gehirnerschütterung, Arm gebrochen, Schleudertrauma und ganz schön viele Striemen...
Im hermeskeiler Krankenhaus war ich übrigens der 8.(!), der vom Marathon eingeliefert wurde.
Der Spruch auf dem Marathon-T-Shirt grenzt da schon fast an Sarkasmus...


----------



## 007ike (23. Juli 2009)

gemorje schrieb:


> .................Der Spruch auf dem Marathon-T-Shirt grenzt da schon fast an Sarkasmus...



 Fand ich auch als ich es gelesen hatte!
Mein Rocket Ron hat auf Schlamm ablehnend reagiert, so dass es mir fast wie surfen vorkam, nur gut, das ich fürher einmal windsurfer war!

Euch beiden einmal gute Besserung und schnelle Heilung!


----------



## atlas (23. Juli 2009)

007ike schrieb:


> Fand ich auch als ich es gelesen hatte!
> Mein Rocket Ron hat auf Schlamm ablehnend reagiert, so dass es mir fast wie surfen vorkam, nur gut, das ich fürher einmal windsurfer war!
> 
> Euch beiden einmal gute Besserung und schnelle Heilung!



Hallo


Uuuuuhhh,  Rocket Ron bei den Bodenverhältnissen iss aber mutig,da gäng mir der A.... auf Grundeis.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (23. Juli 2009)

Ach du Sch.... das hört sich ja echt bitter an.
Wünsche allen gestürzten Gute Besserung.

VG
Marco

-was stand denn auf den T-Shirts-?


----------



## gemorje (23. Juli 2009)

"If you have everything under control - you are riding too slow"

oder so ähnlich


----------



## atlas (23. Juli 2009)

Also auf mein Rennen passte es wie die Fast auf`s Auge.Trotzdem war ich im Ziel zufrieden mit dem Gefühl alles gegeben zu haben(na gut ca. 95%).

Atlas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (23. Juli 2009)

Die Skipistenabfahrt kenn ich, die war letztes Jahr auch drin. Verleitet zu gnadenlosem Heizen und dann kommt plötzlich dieser Querweg. Äußerst gefährlich, sollte viel besser ausgeschildert werden. Hätte mich und meine Kumpels auch fast aus dem Sattel geholt.

Gute Besserung. 

Mein Vorschlag zur Überbrückung: Sommer-Reha-Rollen-Pokal mit Moose!


----------



## gemorje (23. Juli 2009)

Genau dieser Querweg wurde mir zum Verhängnis...
Die Brille dreckig vom Matsch, gerade 2 Kontrahenten überholend, habe ich den zu spät gesehen und meinen (kurzen) Flug mit halbem Salto vorwärts gestartet.

Reha-Rollen...das muss ich Moose mal vorschlagen


----------



## crazyeddie (23. Juli 2009)

atlas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> Uuuuuhhh,  Rocket Ron bei den Bodenverhältnissen iss aber mutig,da gäng mir der A.... auf Grundeis.
> ...



ich hab hinten den furious fred draufgelassen und das war auch definitiv die richtige wahl


----------



## atlas (23. Juli 2009)

gemorje schrieb:


> Genau dieser Querweg wurde mir zum Verhängnis...
> Die Brille dreckig vom Matsch, gerade 2 Kontrahenten überholend, habe ich den zu spät gesehen und meinen (kurzen) Flug mit halbem Salto vorwärts gestartet.
> 
> Reha-Rollen...das muss ich Moose mal vorschlagen



ja ja,die Welle am Querweg.Letztes Jahr hats dort einen Mitfahrer von mir überschlagen-zum Glück konnte er weiterfahren.Im Ziel hat er dann gemerkt das sein Sattelgestell gebrochen war.
Jetzt ist mir auch klar warum die Streckenposten so wild mit den Armen gerudert haben als ich runterfuhr-ich glaub die haben mich schon abfliegen sehen.Aber wenn man sich relativ weit re. hält ist es nicht sonderlich dramatisch.


Atlas


----------



## atlas (23. Juli 2009)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> ich hab hinten den furious fred draufgelassen und das war auch definitiv die richtige wahl



Da sieht man mal was mit guter Fahrtechnik alles mgl. ist.Hat sich der FF nicht zu sehr zugesetzt?
Leider ist Fahrkönnen bei mir nur rudimentär ausgebildet.Wahrscheinlich macht mein Körper irgendwann, aus reinem Selbsterhaltungstrieb,glücklicherweise das richtige(3x auf Holz klopf).


Atlas


----------



## crazyeddie (23. Juli 2009)

wo keine stollen sind, setzt sich auch nichts zu  es waren einfach viel zu wenige wirklich schlammige stellen, als dass sich ein stollenreifen gelohnt hätte. rocket ron 2,25 am vorderrad ist im schlamm natürlich keine offenbarung, aber bei bestenfalls 5% schlamm auf 110km lohnt sich ein schlammreifen nicht.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (23. Juli 2009)

007ike schrieb:


> Mein Rocket Ron hat auf Schlamm ablehnend reagiert....



Ich fand den Reifen dort absolut Klasse! Und hinten den RaceKing 2.2

Beides war bei mir weder bergauf noch bergab grenzwertig ( es gab nur 1 Auffahrt, die ich schieben musste, weil vorne auch jeder geschoben hatte ). 

Ich bin bisher aber auch im Schlamm in WND immer den Racing Ralph gefahren.......und hatte noch keine Probs. Vielleicht mache ich mir da einfach keine Gedanken


----------



## gemorje (23. Juli 2009)

Bin vorne und hinten den Rocket Ron 2.25 gefahren und kann mich nicht beschweren.
Dieses Schlammstück kurz nach der erneuten Durchfahrt bei Start/Ziel war zwar ziemlich schwammig zu fahren, aber mit dem Nobby Nic wäre es wahrscheinlich auch nicht viel besser gegangen.


----------



## 007ike (24. Juli 2009)

Racing Ralph hatte ich hinten, das war sehr gut, hätte ich mir auch vorne gewünscht, da sich der Rocket Ron zu sehr und schnell zu gesetzt hatte. Gut es waren nur 2 bis 3 kurze Stücke, die waren dafür aber auch extrem schmierig und ich hatte da aber Sau Glück dass es mich nicht gelegt hat. 
Es gab da einen Feldweg, der war recht eben, aber totoal verschlammt, da bin ich auch 2 bis 3 mal mit dem kompletten Rad quer gefahren, was Zeit und Kraft kostet hat!!!!
@ gemorje leider bist du gar nicht zu den meiner Meinung nach bösen Stücken für den Ron gekommen. Ich fand die 2. Abfahrt nach der Skipiste richtig schmierig, da war viel Lehm im Boden. Nach dem Querweg wurde es dann deutlich griffiger, was die Gruppe um mich herum dann auch gezeigt bekam! ;-)


----------



## onlyforchicks (2. August 2009)

hallo zusammen,
also ich hab vorne roro in 2.25 und hinten rara in gleicher dimension drauf gehabt. meiner meinung nach ist diese kombination absolut unschlagbar. dass sich der roro zusetzt , kann ich eigentlicch nicht sagen, im gegenteil ich finde die selbstreiniggung viel besser als etwa beim nobbynic. und auch den kurvengrip find ich viel besser. ziemlich zum schluss war auf der langstrecke eine steile abfahrt(schaafspädsche stand da auf nem schild). die fand ich einfach nur geil runterzufahrn. da wäre es mir mit nem rara vorne glaub ich etwas mulmig geworden. aber der roro war super.
ansonsten noch gute besserung an alle verunfallten. 

gruss aus den st.ingberter wäldern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

